# what excercise can i do without any equipment at home....



## kanjoos86 (Jun 5, 2006)

well we did own a cross trainer but my mum gave it away due to me not having used it for over a year and space. i cant jog outside cos its not really that safe for me to go alone and well no one wants to join me. i dnt want to buy a new machine so wat excercise can i do at home that we really make me sweat like the cross trainer did. i have this thing that i only feel good after my workout if im sweating loads... its kind of like yh that must have helped me lose something. any advice would be appreciated, thnx


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 5, 2006)

lunges, squats, pushups, situps/crunches, stretches.
For cardio, spend 8 bucks and grab a jumprope.


----------



## ToxicAllure (Jun 6, 2006)

There are a lot. Try and look at www.sparkpeople.com

They have pages of "machine-less" workouts that kick ass!


----------



## lovalotz (Jun 6, 2006)

STAIRS!!
Go run up and down and you have a crazy workout machine.


----------



## martygreene (Jun 6, 2006)

Remember the kitchen is full of handy things to use as weights. I used to get #10 cans of random stuff like tomato sauce or somesuch and use that to do weight work with my arms.


----------



## ostentatious (Jun 7, 2006)

You can find fitness videos on You Tube. If there is enough space in your computer room, you can work out along to them


----------



## Eemaan (Jun 7, 2006)

http://www.alnourcenter.com/exercises/list.htm

brilliant excercise descriptions and images. just select, print, staple and start working out


----------



## kanjoos86 (Jun 7, 2006)

thnx ppl, great help


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jun 7, 2006)

Sometimes I just put on some music, and just dance for like a hour. That really get's me sweating and my kids like it too.


----------

